# The Best Clothing



## Bunkerville Bee Keeper (Nov 30, 2012)

Does anyone have a real strong opinion on the "best" type of hat, veil, and bee suit? I think I prefer a jumpsuit. Thanks, BBK


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

In summer I don't wear a suit, and often don't wear a veil.
In cooler weather, I wear a vented helmet and excelsior veil.
In cool weather my extra layers of clothing have been enough protection from stings, in warmer weather my bees seldom try to sting.
I *try* to get stung every week or two, though, as it seems to help lessen the pain of a knee injury that often bothers me otherwise.
(I usually have to provoke the sting)


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I purchased the ventilated Mann Lake suit last Spring and did not get one sting while wearing it. I was filling my feeders without a suit one day and did get a sting on the wrist.....my only sting of the year.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I will put a jacket on before anything else, mostly because it is the fastest. I don't know how hot it gets in Bunkerville, but that might make me want just a veil. I haven't worn my suit in many years.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I just got an ultrabreeze as a early christmas gift, and I must say im pretty impressed. I havn't been able to actually use it yet, but I cant really tell how a bee would sting me through it.


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

Once I developed an allergy to bee stings, I got an ultrabreeze suit. I haven't been stung with it on yet, and it is a LOT more comfortable than my old coverall style of suit. I did get one bee inside my veil one time because I ddin't get the veil closure done right. That was pretty scary!

Ted


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Ultrabreeze, never been stung with it on...well not thru the jacket, how they found my plummers crack I will never know.


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

I've never been stung through my Golden Bee.

Sondra


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

NasalSponge said:


> Ultrabreeze, never been stung with it on...well not thru the jacket, how they found my plummers crack I will never know.


Thanks for the visual. Hee hee


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Khaki Dickie pants, tucked into white yellow toe socks, khaki long sleeve shirt, rolled up above the elbows, either veil with hat or not. Show them the "harry armed guy".

Crazy Roland


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

Ultrabreeze.
Never been stung through it.
Stung lots when not wearing it.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I love my ultra breeze. During the summer I wear no shirt under it and have only been stung once through my suit when I was carrying a super up against my stomach. Ultra breeze is a very well made suit. They were the only ventilated suit around for a while. But, now there are a couple other options. I have heard good things about the Mann lake and Pigeon mountain ventilated suits.


----------



## codeboy823 (Aug 14, 2012)

As far as veils go, I brooded over which type to get for a long while. Ended up with the attached dome style hooded veil and I am pleased with it. I didn't have any turning/binding issues with the veil. Biggest problem was trying to see a lot of detail through the mesh or wipe sweat off my brow!!


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

jeans, boots, old long sleeved white shirt, pith helmet with veil. duct tape jeans to boots. good to go. any stings on hands are good for the arthritis. 
Jump suits I would think would bind across the shoulders or upper back, nice place for stings.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

StevenG - you roll up the long sleeves?

Crazy (Harry armed guy) Roland


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

The best ones are always those old white shirts at the local Goodwill with someones name stenciled on the collar.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Sneakers, jeans, T-shirt, Alexander veil, Vermont Beekeepers cap. Oh yeah...Vermont. On chilly days, add one of them old white shirts from Goodwill. Mine say Green Mountain Coffee Roasters on the front. On cold days add an old sweater, and warm gloves, and my favorite toque. Then then snow comes....and on go the boots, long-johns, winter coat...get the bees wrapped up and put to bed.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Boots, carhartt pants, long sleeved shirt, vent hat and square veil. On colder days I put on a jacket. Gloveless hands.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Roland, sorry I'm so late in replying, been exceptionally busy.... 
Have hairy arms also, but don't like the bees getting into them... so I leave the sleeves rolled down. What thrills me is having my shirt stuck to me in the middle of August, and one of the little darlings nailing me between the shoulder blades...

I was taking a break one day, sitting in the shade drinking some water. One of the gals landed on my shirt, and I watched her suck up my salty sweat... have seen that on the back of my hand too.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

This "Hairy arm Guy" rolls up his sleeve. Maybe they don't get tangled in the blond hair as much.

Crazy Roland


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I thought clothing was optional?

I usually wear steel toed boots and work jeans because that's what I am usually wearing when I get to go to the bees. I have used just an inspectors jacket/veil combo since I started, but will be buying the ML ultra breeze type jacket for next year, it sucks sweating your butt off in anything over 80 degrees! Haven't got the nads up to work hives in just a T-shirt yet!


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I've not been stung with my Pigeon Mountain ventilated suit. I got the suit with the "fencing style" veil and I didn't like it. I don't think the veil was ventilated well and I couldn't see well with it. I replaced it with the round veil and I like it much better. The suit would be much better with zippers in the legs for going over boots. But it was a good price and it works well.

There has been a time when I've seen Tyvek coveralls, a full-face respirator, rubber chemical gloves, and duct tape used to capture a swarm. When you need to work with bees and you don't have your equipment, imagination is a handy thing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnFiCzHUjuQ


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

clothing optional reminded me of my favorite internet video, tried to find it, but the two guys starring in it apparently removed it... and it was soooooo funny!

Roland, I used to be blonde, when I had hair. 
Regards,
Steven


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

codeboy823 said:


> As far as veils go, I brooded over which type to get for a long while. Ended up with the attached dome style hooded veil and I am pleased with it. I didn't have any turning/binding issues with the veil. Biggest problem was trying to see a lot of detail through the mesh or wipe sweat off my brow!!


We have one of each - (Pidgeon Mountain and MannLake) both very good with very minor complaints ( Zips could be a bit better quality)


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I use White Security Guard short/long sleeve shirts from Goodwill. Veil, and a cheap, white, cowboy hat ($10.00 at flea market.). White coveralls if bees become aggressive, which isn't very often.

I continue to see people post that they do not wear a veil. PLEASE, don't pass that on to new beekeepers. Please, don't ever work bees without a veil. I have seen too many people who suffered because of this. There is nothing macho about working bees without a veil, and there is nothing sissy about wearing one. It is just, Beekeeping 101.

cchoganjr


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

codeboy823 said:


> Biggest problem was trying to see a lot of detail through the mesh or wipe sweat off my brow!!


Wear a sweat band on your brow........you'd be surprised how it helps!


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> I continue to see people post that they do not wear a veil. PLEASE, don't pass that on to new beekeepers. Please, don't ever work bees without a veil. I have seen too many people who suffered because of this. There is nothing macho about working bees without a veil, and there is nothing sissy about wearing one. It is just, Beekeeping 101.


It will only take one sting to the face to convince them to wear a veil!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I like the hood style veil. I like the ventilated versions (Golden Bee Products and Ultra Breeze) I like a jacket best for most work but the full suit is nice when it's really hot as I can wear shorts under it and nothing else and when dealing with really hot bees there are less entrance points.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Slow Modem.... you are correct. Three or four years ago I sold 4 hives to a young couple from Munfordville. They said did not believe in using veils, or smokers, About 2 weeks later, for reasons unknown, the bees he was working, (don't know if it was the ones that came from my place, or another one of the hives that he had) became aggresive, and he took about 50 stings to the face. Over a week in the hospital.

Just one, of too many, I have seen who didn't wear a veil, and suffered the consequences..

cchoganjr


----------



## rigotech (Jan 2, 2011)

i purchased a full suit from brushy with clear view veils and i love the veils .. im 6' 4" so the full suits are not so great for me .. i bought a jacket at brushy and tied up one of my clear views and im super happy. 

decided to buy a vented jacket with veil ... and umm its a little heavier than the regular jacket ... and i dunno about cooler .. ill test it out in the field this week .. keep you all posted .. 


~~ 
http://www.facebook.com/tattooedbeekeeper
http://www.tattooedhomestead.com


----------



## gscforester (Jan 26, 2013)

I generally wear jeans and a tee shirt, with an old white button up shirt over that. A hat and veil, with goatskin gloves that are ventilated. The only time I mess with my bees without "suiting up" is just to add syrup to young hives. My mentor (78 years old, been keeping bees since his mid 20's) had a bit of advice when I started. He said sometimes you hear of a dog attacking its owner, and they say the dog had never bitten anyone and was always gentle, it was such a surprise. Bees are animals too, and if for some reason they have a bad day and decide to take it out on you, you do not want to be unprotected.


----------

